# s4 motor in a vr6



## delivr6 (Feb 4, 2004)

how hard would it be to drop a s4 motor into a mk4 vr6?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: s4 motor in a vr6 (delivr6)*

extremely hard and extremely expensive. The engine is about 8k last i checked and the labor on that would be crazy. only people qualified to do it would be momentum motorsports in cananda...


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: s4 motor in a vr6 (delivr6)*

go buy an S4, and save yourself some money..seriously


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: s4 motor in a vr6 (Slayer)*

agreed


----------

